# Bolens 1050 Clutch



## 454bbgb (May 31, 2010)

Having issues with fresh barn find. Bolens 1050 having issues with the clutch disengaging , all parts are moving freely . Push pedal to stop drive shaft and all parts are still in rotation , almost stalling motor . Any help would be great .Looking to bring the old iron back to life. Thanks in advance for sharing.:usa:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id have to say check the clutch linkage/adjustments first ( could be all sticky from sitting) maybe spray some PB blaster or rust breaker on everything - after that - i hate to say, take it apart n check the clutch itself.


----------



## 454bbgb (May 31, 2010)

_Thanks for the recommendations , going to work on the old iron this weekend. Any other recommendations would also be appreciated. Thanks :usa:_


----------

